# I fell in love with a kitty....



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

My mom and I were in Petco and stopped to look at the cats for adoption. We rarely ever do that, but we really wanted to look today for some reason. We shouldn't have. 

We fell in love with a cute, very sociable and cuddly, fluffy, male tuxedo kitten named Furbie. I would love to adopt another cat, but it's not happening right now. We're still working on training Spike, and working on the cats getting along better, with the aid of Feliway and flower essences. Which is slowly but surely working. It wouldn't be a good idea to add another cat into the mix. 

*sigh* I really should avoid looking at cats for adoption until it's possible...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I had to stop going anywhere were they have cats too adopt - it's too tempting!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL. I do the same thing. I find one on an adoption site and pine for it until it's gone. I'm in NO position to have another cat.....but they are so cute!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

We have a big adoption section in our local Pet Store. I have already came home with an abandoned bunny from there, so now, I always have a look, but I dont read the stories cos that would make me adopt them


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

We got Athena from one of those PetCo adoption fairs, so now every time I shop at PetCo I walk by, just to look at the kitties or to see if Athena's foster is there to say hi. And they always seem to have at least one lynx-point. Aaaaa so tempting! Thankfully my boyfriend keeps me in check.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Thankfully my boyfriend keeps me in check.


Amen to that. Whenever I'm tempted I call my SO and he gives me the "You know you really can't afford another cat. Not in the way that you know they deserve to be taken care of. Once your situation is more steady."....blah blah blah


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I always stop by the adoption centre at PetSmart. I just can't help myself. But then I think back to the three-month long introduction and baby gate times between Muffs and Abby, which brings me back to reality pretty quickly.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Never, EVER look at the kitties in the adoption area unless you really want to take one or more home. lol! But I love to do it. But it makes me want them, all of them, so badly.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

It isn't so bad for me, all I have to do is remember how miserable having your average cat in the house would make me. I lived in a basement apartment where they had a cat who lived upstairs and I kept getting sick with sinus infections.

However, I can't look at the Bengal Rescue site or else I would be tempted to apply for a foster. I just don't have the space though. Though I want to foster when I get my own house.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm like Rae, I can do it. Mostly it is because I know they came through a foster home to be there, like my own. 

I have *never* been able to actually choose a cat of my own. They have all chosen me. They *still* choose me and keep my home so full I fear I could never adopt through an organization. Because I have so many and because I do foster, I am not in danger when cruising through the adoption center to give kitties attention and read their stories.


----------



## MyPancakes (Jan 12, 2011)

I always want to cry when I can't take someone home. I can never go to a PetsMart without going to look either.

This is why I don't go to pet stores lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is the kind that break my heart. Such a pretty elderly lady. Who would turn in an old friend.  I wonder if they came in together (since the intake is the same day for both).

Animal Details

and 
Animal Details


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

The petsmart/petco kitties I can handle, because I know they are "safe". There is one at my local Petsmart that is a Ringer for Ninja, even has the Ninja death glare that is so endearing. Thankfully, I already have a Ninja. But I still check on him every time I'm there. 

Now, get me in shelter and its another story. Those cats are not safe and I get a bad case of the "I just can't leave him here's"


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

I help a *semi* local cat rescue at my local PetCo. She drives 2.5 hours to adopt out cats from her dying community. I have a deal with her, I help her out and I'm not allowed to adopt any of the kitties she brings.:thumb


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> We got Athena from one of those PetCo adoption fairs, so now every time I shop at PetCo I walk by, just to look at the kitties or to see if Athena's foster is there to say hi. And they always seem to have at least one lynx-point. Aaaaa so tempting! Thankfully my boyfriend keeps me in check.


 


MowMow said:


> Amen to that. Whenever I'm tempted I call my SO and he gives me the "You know you really can't afford another cat. Not in the way that you know they deserve to be taken care of. Once your situation is more steady."....blah blah blah


 
I almost was ready to adopt him, but remembering that it would just cause chaos kept me in check. Good thing my dad wasn't with me, 'cause we might have another cat right now....Though I probably would have been able to talk him out of it....




Kobster said:


> The petsmart/petco kitties I can handle, because I know they are "safe". There is one at my local Petsmart that is a Ringer for Ninja, even has the Ninja death glare that is so endearing. Thankfully, I already have a Ninja. But I still check on him every time I'm there.
> 
> Now, get me in shelter and its another story. Those cats are not safe and I get a bad case of the "I just can't leave him here's"


That's the one reason I talked myself out of it...because I knew he was safe. Now if it had been a shelter I would definitely have another cat right now. I would have set up a safe room in the basement and kept him in the safe room and basement until I could introduce them or until I could find him a good home.



MyPancakes said:


> I always want to cry when I can't take someone home. I can never go to a PetsMart without going to look either.
> 
> This is why I don't go to pet stores lol.


I usually avoid the area, since it's totally avoidable, but I didn't this time...



MowMow said:


> This is the kind that break my heart. Such a pretty elderly lady. Who would turn in an old friend.  I wonder if they came in together (since the intake is the same day for both).
> 
> Animal Details
> 
> ...


 
Awww! Poor things!!! 



I guess the moral of this for me is, DON'T LOOK UNTIL YOU CAN ADOPT!atback


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

NinjaCat said:


> I usually avoid the area, since it's totally avoidable, but I didn't this time...


It totally is, in fact I have to go out of my way to walk by it. It's not at all the most direct route from my store entrance to the cat supplies section, yet somehow I always find myself drifting over there.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay. So. I checked again yesterday when I was getting litter. He's still there. I thought about it all day. I _know_ it's a delicate balance with my kitties right now, but I really felt like he was supposed to be ours. My mom and I talked and decided he could be kept in our basement for now, since the cats never go down there anyways. I know he would get along with Rocky very well after being introduced. I even had a new name picked out for him

My mom took my dad to go see him last night. A friend of someone from the rescue was there. They asked about adopting him because our cats have FIV and explained how they acquired it and that they aren't aggressive cats. She said we can't get him because our cats have FIV and it's "unethical" to adopt them out to people with "sick pets" and that it's "not possible" for cats to acquire FIV from their mother. My dad, I'm told, was ready to blow up at her, because of how she worded it she made it sound like we were bad pet owners. We called the actual rescue to find out and they said the same thing. They knocked anything we had to say. Things such as that we are 99.9% sure they got FIV from their mother (AND our vet agrees with us and says it IS possible!) because they've never been in a fight that produced wounds and that many people have FIV and non-FIV cats together.

Do you feel this is fair? I understand that they are trying to prevent another cat getting FIV, but I'm sorry, but I don't feel this is fair. There are many people that have had FIV and non-FIV cats together for years without problems. 

He could have had a home. Their loss.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I understand the rules rescues run by are designed to protect the animals they are trying to place, but I also feel they limit and severely hinder their re-homing efforts by having such rigid rules in place, especially with incorrect information.

Cornell University:
Feline Immunodeficiency Virus (FIV)
_The primary mode of transmission is through bite wounds. _
_Casual, non-aggressive contact does not appear to be an efficient route of spreading FIV; as a result, cats in households with stable social structures where housemates do not fight are at little risk for acquiring FIV infections. _
_On rare occasions infection is transmitted from an infected mother cat to her kittens, usually during passage through the birth canal or when the newborn kittens ingest infected milk._


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

MowMow said:


> This is the kind that break my heart. Such a pretty elderly lady. Who would turn in an old friend.  I wonder if they came in together (since the intake is the same day for both).
> 
> Animal Details
> 
> ...


I hate seeing cats that are older and up for adoption. That shelter such has a low adoption fee! Here it's 150 dollars I think, the only time you find cheap kittens is from someone with an unexpected litter in the paper or online.

It's too bad they won't allow you to adopt, but some place take precautions like this, in fact, most do. In a way I can understand it, as they are trying to protect the kitten. Considering it is a kitten it is very likely it will be able to find a home soon without them resorting to adopting it into a home that has any possibilty of transmitting FIV.


----------

